

Facebook announces "Hack", the "language of the future" - imwhimsical
http://hacklang.org

======
HNBRN
Static typing is an excellent new for PHP developers. However I wonder if Hack
has an some kind of included framework in it or if it's compatible with cake
PHP, symfony, laravel, etc.

